# camper purchase



## bigjr

Ok guys have the chance to purchase 2004 keystone zepplin very nice shape really good price 18fter. Or a 2000 25ft Four winds it good shape price more than we wanted to spend its dated compared to the key stone the guy selling the four winds says the single axelzepplin wont pull very well because its not a dual axle and tires wont last long like 2000 miles? Its just me and my wife dont really see anyone going with us and all our buddys have bigger campers. So any advice from anyone would be really appreciated:10001:


----------



## ctfortner

Thats a tough call. The first thing I would ask myself, is either of these what we really want, or just ones that are a deal you came across. If not, it may be better to hold out for the next deal. It doesnt always seem like it at the time, but there is always another deal another day.

But, if they are too good of deals to pass up, then thats another story. What are you going to be using it for? Short weekend trips, travel the country, backwoods camping? How much camping do you do, or plan to do? 2-3 times a year, every weekend? How much time will you spend inside is another thing? If a lot, you want enough room for everything you need and to move around. If your like us and outside other than sleeping, then the shorter one is ok.

My suggestion would be, if you plan to camp a lot, make sure its something you will be happy with, all the way around. Towing, space, packing, sleeping, eating, living, pets, storage, etc....

If this is just a short mileage trip camper, few times a year, then the 18 footer may be plenty. We have a 19 foot now, and if it was only the wife and I, it would be plenty of camper for us. It is a tandem axle though, never hauled a single axle of travel trailer that long.


----------



## bigjr

Ok CT thanks for the reply.Yeah we plan on short trips to start out with a big group of campers and yes probbably outside most of the time except to hide from rain and heat. We would some day like to branch out and check out other states. Im leaning twords the 18fter as it is much nicer than others in our price range. We are first time campers maybe if we really love it someday well get a bigger one if necessary.


----------



## l2l

If you plan on doing allot of towing go with the dual axled trailer...

They tow better, safer and in the long run you will appreciate the extra footage!


----------



## bighabsfan11

I tend to agree with l2l...I ended up with a 28 footer, dual axle, obviously...and with the two little kids, I'm still not sure I have enough room...the creature comforts sure are nice, too.

Wanna know the reason I really wanted it? I could sit in the bathroom, and not hit my knees on the wall/sink cupoboard/tub...it has room!

I'm a big guy, 6'5"....that stuff is important to me. Plus, I can stand up in the trailer (except where the air conditioner is).

Good luck and I hope you enjoy whatever you decide to go for! 

I guess another determining factor would be - what is your tow vehicle, and what can it handle?


----------



## haroldj

good advice, I agree with all of that. Especially if doing many long haul trips, tandem axle is the only way to go.


----------



## bigjr

Hi guys just thought id update the quest for a camper. Well the two we looked at this weekend were real gems :-( so we decided to pay a little more found a nice 21ft amerilite 08 that they have to get rid of.So hopefully we will get to see it wedsday and maybe tow it home


----------



## mailfire99

Sounds great! Keep us posted on it, 21 foot would be a good length, and will be lightweight, tandem trailer... Hows the floorplan, did they give you a model?


----------



## bigjr

Ok the new proud owner of the 21MB Amerilite LE:thumbup1: seems pretty much like everything we were looking for in camper no couch though and really no outside storage:no:. Has lots of inside storage though.So everyone any ideas for how to outfit? Did anyone ever make a list for first time campers what to put inside your camper. Ill get some photos of the camper first chance I get and post them :yippie:


----------



## ctfortner

Awesome :thumbup1:. I know yall are excited! Get some pics, we need to see it.

Check out some of the checklists here

Camping Checklists

Another post worth a look

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/camping-tips-hints/804-organizing-tips-pictures.html


----------



## bighabsfan11

bigjr said:


> Ok the new proud owner of the 21MB Amerilite LE:thumbup1: seems pretty much like everything we were looking for in camper no couch though and really no outside storage:no:. Has lots of inside storage though.So everyone any ideas for how to outfit? Did anyone ever make a list for first time campers what to put inside your camper. Ill get some photos of the camper first chance I get and post them :yippie:


Congrats! Enjoy it! Can't wait to see pics, too.


----------



## antigua

Congrats!!!!! We have a list that I print off every time we go camping. We check off all the items on the list after we pack it. Food, clothes, medication toys ect. But we still manage to forget something. We also make sure we have a note pad in the trailer to write down the things that we run out of and stuff that we want to make sure we pack the next time. I could send you the list that I created if you like. It's a good start and you can change it to suit your needs. It's a MS Office file excel spread sheet. Let me know.


----------



## bigjr

Hi Antigua sure any help would be great its in our drive way still winterized and empty so next weekend were going to buy some basic stuff that we know we need:thumbup1:


----------



## happiestcamper

My .02 - you will need either sheets and blankets or sleeping bags, something to eat off of (either real plates, flatware, etc. or disposable), some way to clean things (including the people), food and water, some way to keep food from perishing - either cooler or fridge, if fridge then you either need electricity or propane, and if you're running the furnace you need propane and 12 volts. Everything after that is a luxury. If you put something in your camper because you think it will make you more comfortable, you are going to have to deal with it at the CG and at home. You may have to tie it down while traveling. You may need to move it outside when you are at the CG. You may need to check it at home to make sure it's working before you leave. It may become obsolete and you need to replace it - case in point, I have a little 12 DC or 110 AC TV/VCR combo. The VCR quit years ago, I only pull the TV out for major sporting events if there are any when I'm camping. Now to make that TV work, I had to buy a converter box - and they don't make those in 12 volts. So I'll either need a CG with hookups or rig an inverter just for the box.

The less work you have to do while camping, the more enjoyable it will be for everybody. I wrote a blog about this awhile back - http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/blogs/happiestcamper/38-keep-minimal-keep-fun.html

Have fun, and congrats on the purchase.


----------



## antigua

bigjr. I have the file ready to send to tou just don't know your e-mail address.


----------



## bigjr

Hey Antigua that would be great its [email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## bigjr

Well just poured a new concrete slab for my campers home 61/2 yards worth lots of work but it will be very nice to get it out of my drive way:thumbup1:


----------



## bigjr

Hi guys,

I've got the photos of our new camper. Almost have it completely stocked. Just need to add beer.:thumbup1: Go to All Albums and see "JR's new camper"
First camping trip planned for April at the Lake Kinkaid in southern Illinois. 
:yippie: Wife is excited. :no: :rotflmao1:


----------



## ctfortner

Hey, that sure is perty!!

Really favors ours a lot. I know yall are excited, congrats! Cant wait to see first trip photos. Thats what I should do is pour a seperate slab, I hate it being in the driveway.


----------



## antigua

Hey, very nice!!! Congrats. Did you get the file I e-mailed you?


----------



## bigjr

Hi Guys yeah the sepratwe slab is really nice to put it out of the way now my power cord is about 3ft to short :smack-head: but hey can get another 15fter antigua I got your file already useing the list to get my camper ready :10001: Ill get plenty of camping photos this summer to post thanks for all your help.


----------



## antigua

Great, No problem. I hope it will help you out. I saw the pad you poured. Very nice. I wish I had more land to do the same and park my trailer at home. Oh well, maybe one day.


----------

